# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Những điều lưu ý khi đi du lịch nước ngoài

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

*Khách du lịch cần nắm rõ những phong tục, văn hóa nước sở tại để tránh phiền phức.* 

Nên nắm rõ những phong tục, văn hóa nước sở tại.

Đi du lịch nước ngoài hiện không còn xa lạ gì với du khách Việt Nam. Phạm vi đi tour cũng đã mở rộng từ các nước lân cận như Thái Lan, Malaysia... sang tận châu Âu, châu Mỹ. Ở mỗi nước đều có những quy định mà bạn cần lưu ý để có một chuyến đi thật sự thoải mái.

Thái Lan:
Nên ăn mặc lịch sự (áo tay dài, quần hoặc váy dài) và cởi giày khi viếng thăm chùa chiền hoặc các đền thờ. Ở đất nước này, phụ nữ không bao giờ được đứng gần hoặc ngồi gần các nhà sư. Trên xe buýt hoặc nơi công cộng, chiếc ghế bên cạnh các nhà sư đều được để trống, nhưng chớ dại mà ngồi vào nếu không muốn mọi người nhìn bạn với ánh mắt e ngại và coi thường.

Singapore:
Đảo quốc sư tử này có những quy định rất khắt khe trong việc bảo vệ môi trường. Nếu bạn nhai kẹo cao su, hút thuốc lá hoặc xả rác ở nơi công cộng sẽ bị phạt hàng trăm, thậm chí 1.000 đôla và phải lao động công ích trong 12 giờ, nếu phản đối có thể bị phạt roi.

Hàn Quốc:
Bạn nhớ mang theo dầu gội đầu, sữa tắm, kem và bàn chải đánh răng... khi đi du lịch đến đất nước này. Vì nhiều khách sạn ở Hàn Quốc thường không phục vụ các vật dụng vệ sinh cá nhân trong phòng nghỉ hoặc tính thêm tiền dịch vụ nếu du khách sử dụng bàn chải, kem đánh răng, lược của khách sạn. Vào mùa hè, các khu vui chơi ở Hàn Quốc đều đông nghẹt khách, bạn phải đứng xếp hàng đợi rất lâu nên tốt nhất là không nên mang giày, dép có gót nhọn và cao.

Nhật Bản:
Nhập cảnh vào Nhật, nếu không muốn bị hải quan làm khó dễ, bạn nên ăn mặc lịch sự, gọn gàng vì người Nhật rất coi trọng vẻ bề ngoài. Khi bước vào quán ăn Nhật Bản, bạn phải cởi giày, thấy bàn trống không được ngồi ngay mà hãy đứng đợi cho đến khi người phục vụ xếp bàn và mời vào. Tăm xỉa răng không để trên bàn ăn, ăn xong bạn ra quầy tính tiền và lấy tăm ở đó.

Australia:
Khi đi du lịch đến đất nước này, bạn không nên mang theo các loại áo quần hay nón mũ có gắn lông chim, hoặc đan bằng tre, nứa, cọ lát... Tất cả đều sẽ bị tịch thu ngay từ sân bay. Nếu cố tình giấu diếm, rất có thể bạn sẽ bị chính quyền địa phương phạt tù ngay khi bị phát hiện.

Mỹ
Đất nước này kêu gọi du khách tiết kiệm điện, nước và bảo vệ môi trường bằng cách dán đầy các yêu cầu “chỉ sử dụng khăn khi thật sự cần thiết” trong phòng tắm của khách sạn. Ở Mỹ, việc đưa tiền tip (tiền thưởng) là một quy định bắt buộc. Một số nhà hàng, khách sạn đều có cộng sẵn từ 10% – 25% phí phục vụ trong hóa đơn. Nếu không, bạn nên để lại tiền tip trên bàn ăn trước khi ra về hoặc đưa tận tay người phục vụ.

----------


## showluo

thank bạn nhá
cái này rất có ích khi mình đi du lịch nước ngoài
bạn có thể bổ sung trung quốc không?

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Uhm. đợi mình tìm hiểu thêm rồi up thông tin mấy nước khác nữa cho bạn tham khảo.  :Smile:

----------


## danghung

*Trước khi đi du lịch sang một nước nào đó, bạn nên tìm hiểu để biết một chút về văn hóa và lối sống của họ. Bởi vì có những điều được cho là tự nhiên và bình thường ở nước này lại có thể là điều cấm kị hay bất hợp pháp ở nước khác. Bài viết tổng hợp sau đây sẽ tiết lộ một vài điều rất có ích trước khi bạn muốn đi du lịch một nước nào đó.*

*Người theo đạo Hồi không uống rượu*

Rượu là thức uống bị cấm ở hầu hết các quốc gia đạo Hồi, thậm chí nếu người dân đạo Hồi uống rượu họ cũng sẽ không cho người khác nhìn thấy. Vì thế nếu bạn tặng họ một chai rượu hay bất cứ đồ uống nào tương tự như thế họ sẽ cảm thấy rất ngại ngùng và xấu hổ.

*Ok?*

Ở các nước châu Âu và Mĩ, hành động giơ ngón tay cái lên có nghĩa là “mọi thứ đều ổn”. Đó là một cử chỉ đơn giản và dễ dàng để biểu hiện rằng bạn đang trong một trạng thái rất tốt và không có gì xảy ra cả. Nhưng ở nước Iran thì việc bạn giơ ngón tay cái lên như thế được cho là sự xúc phạm. Cử chỉ dùng ngòn trỏ và ngón cái chạm vào với nhau thành vòng tròn cũng thể hiện một dấu hiệu tốt ở Mỹ và các nước châu Âu. Còn ở Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ và Brazil nếu bạn làm như thế người ta sẽ hiểu là bạn đang so sánh họ với một bộ phận của cơ thể người.

*Chỉ trỏ bằng ngón tay*

Người Mĩ và người châu Âu thường dùng ngón tay để chỉ phương hướng và hiện vật nào đó. Tuy nhiên ở Malaysia người ta phải dùng cả nắm tay với ngón cái giơ lên để chỉ hướng. Còn người Philippines nếu muốn chỉ vật nào đó họ sẽ dùng ánh mắt của mình hướng đến vật đó hoặc dùng cử chỉ của môi hoặc miệng để diễn tả.

*Tháo giày trước khi vào nhà*

Ở Nhật và một số nước phương Đông, bạn phải tháo giày và mũ trước khi vào nhà. Người Nhật sẽ đưa cho bạn một đôi dép lê để bạn đi từ cửa chính đến phòng khách của họ. Trước khi bước vào phòng khách bạn tháo đôi dép đó ra để bước lên một cái chiếu đỏ, nhớ là bạn phải luôn luôn giữ cho đôi tất mình thật sạch.

*Hãy cẩn thận khi tặng hoa
*
Tặng hoa cho người khác là một điều rất bình thường nhưng ở mỗi nước ý nghĩa của các loài hoa và màu sắc hoa cũng khác nhau. Đừng mang hoa cẩm chướng đến bữa ăn tối của người Đức, Ba Lan, Thụy Sĩ bởi vì đối với họ đó là hoa dành cho đám tang. Còn ở Bỉ, Ý, Pháp, Tây Ban Nha, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ loài hoa đó chính là hoa cúc.
Ở Pháp và Australia thì hoa hồng đỏ biểu tưởng cho tình yêu lãng mạn, còn ở Mexico và Chile hoa hồng vàng là biểu hiện cho sự đau thương và chia ly.
Ở Đức, Thụy Sĩ và Ba Lan hãy tặng một bó hoa cho họ mà không cần phải bọc.
Ở Trung Quốc và Indonesia số lượng các bông hoa được tặng là số lẻ được cho là không may mắn, trái lại ở các nước như Ấn Độ, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, Nga, Đức thì số chẵn lại được coi là không may mắn.
*
Uống như thế nào?*

Ở Scandinavi và Đức người ta sẽ dùng cử chỉ của ánh mắt để thể hiện khi nói “Skal” hay “prost” khi họ nâng cốc. Ở Nga khi uống rượu Vodka bạn nên uống liền một hơi. Còn ở Georgia và Azerbaizan, người ta thường uống lâu hàng giờ và được chỉ đạo bởi một người chủ cuộc vui. Và sẽ là không lịch sự khi nói chuyện hay nhấp nháp rượu trong khi đang nâng cốc.

----------


## yeuhanoi

Hy vọng bạn có thêm nhiều điều chú ý khi sang du lịch các nước khác nữa để mọi người cùng tham khảo!!!

----------

